# 25 years murder-free in 'Gun Town USA'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*25 years murder-free in 'Gun Town USA' *

(www.worldnetdaily.com) 
This is a tale of two cities. Kennesaw, GA, requires every head of household to own a firearm and watches its crime rate plunge. Morton Grove, IL, bans all firearms (except for police officers) and watches its crime rate skyrocket.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

This argument would be deemed an aboration by the liberal media. After all, crime is a natural extension of living in a utopia society.

How can crime flourish when criminal are afraid to commit crime? Have we forgot that criminals have rights to?

Ban the law abiding citizen from owning guns! Make the world safe for criminals!


----------

